# How did this happen?!



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

It's all a bit of a haze, really.

A couple of months ago, my LG accompanied me to a client. The client had two small goldfish in a tank. That was all my LG could talk about on the way home and for days afterwards. I brushed off her requests for fish - I had 5 guppies and a betta many MANY years ago and managed to kill them all within two weeks. I wasn't about to go the same route.

My LG didn't give up though, tenacious child that she is. Eventually, I messaged my husband and the conversation went something like this:

ME: Want to try fish again?

HIM: Sure, we can if you'd like.

ME: Really? You're sure?

HIM: Yes.

ME: *send picture of a tank*

HIM: Wait, what?

He thought I meant cooking fish (we don't eat fish and every couple of years try it again, just in case our tastebuds have changed!) 

By that time, it was too late. I promised the kiddo a fish. Determined to do it right this time, I started researching. Goldfish, mind you. We were going to get her a lone goldfish. I read up on it and was happy that we could give a gold fish a good life.

Walking through our LFS, I fell in love with a betta. Like, LOVE LOVE. I asked the sales assistant (not making that mistake again. Oh wait, I did. You'll see.) what tank I could keep the betta in etc. He sold me, WAIT FOR IT, a 0.5gal little plastic POS WITH DIVIDERS to keep THREE BETTAS IN. Yes, I know. But I believed him. The one good thing that salesperson said to me was to first keep the water in the "tank" for a week before getting betta fish. Thank goodness.

So home I went, armed with enough gravel to fill the tank to the brim, my POS tank and Aquasafe conditioner. We were going to get fish in a week!!!!

Keep in mind that for two weeks, I had been researching gold fish. So I had little to no knowledge on bettas. 
We got home, set up our little tank and I started googling. I stumbled across this website and very soon, I was sick to my stomach at the thought that I very nearly put three bettas in a 0.5gal tank. 

Out I went again. Not being able to return the 0.5gal (because it now had water and gravel in it), I purchased a 4gal with a heater and a filter. Set it up and was going to wait my week before getting a betta. 
We ended up at a different LFS a couple of days later (window shopping??) and my LG saw a small blue and black VT that caught her eye. *I* saw a pale, dull fish with NO fins and immediately wanted it. HOW. We only had one tank. So I did what any sane person would do - I bought another tank on the spot with both fish (I don't normally make rash decisions like that. Oh wait, I do. You'll see.)

My pale, dull fish with no fins was sold to me as FEMALE WITH SHORT FINS. Salespeople - what you gonna do :dunno:

Well, my little girl now had a heated, filtered 10g tank all to herself. With no plants but LOTS of gravel. And a very strong filter which threw her around her tank like a basketball. Poor thing >.< I thought she was having fun.

Anyway. That's how it started - the LFS might as well have had a sign out front saying "Down the rabbit hole you go" because that's how it feels to me. I am currently struggling with betta addiction and trying (and probably failing) to find my perfect balance.

This journal is really just a way for me to keep track of my bettas, their idiosyncrasies and a way to record their health.

Next up - an introduction to Xena, my warrior girl with no fins and Suey, my LG's VT who, by the way, is all brawn and no brain.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

What a great write up !!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Ahaha! I love betta addiction journals. *rubs hands together in anticiptation of Xena's story- ended up being a male?*


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

LittleMan said:


> What a great write up !!


Thanks


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> Ahaha! I love betta addiction journals. *rubs hands together in anticiptation of Xena's story- ended up being a male?*


Maybe :lol:


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Definitely a great write-up (as LittleMan said). Following! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

*This is Suey.*

Meet Suey. (Yes, like chop suey the food. But totally unrelated.)
By all accounts, he was the first. My daughter chose him, loving his grumpy face. Without me knowing it, he was a fin biter and mostly blue when we bought him although he is slowly marbling towards all black. He is camera shy and only comes out with the promise of food.

The first picture is shortly after he came home. Note the intact dorsal fin.
Within a few weeks, he received more plants and in a way, I think maybe they became too overgrown for him, hence he started fin biting?!
In any case, I moved some things around, removed the fluorescent stuff from his tank and put a rooibos tea bag in for him with some driftwood. He stopped fin biting and now, with the help of stress guard, he is showing some great regrowth!

When we'd had Suey for about 3-4 weeks, we decided to introduce a small mystery snail into his tank. 

WELL. Suey didn't like that AT ALL.

Within an hour of introduction, Suey had murdered the poor snail. He kept hitting it off the glass and pecking at it - thinking that he needed time to adjust, I switched his light off and covered his tank.

Imagine me, a new betta owner, thinking that I did the nice thing by giving our sweet, somewhat sluggish, betta a new friend and some nice new plants, uncovering the tank an hour later to find a DEAD snail and a rather insolent looking fish sulking in the corner. I honestly felt like such a failure. What did I do wrong!? Am I in over my head?? Are my ammonia levels too high?? *cue frantic levels testing and neurotic scolding of aforementioned grumpy betta*

My google search history that day looked something like this:

Did my betta kill my snail
Can my betta kill my snail
Will my betta die if he eats snail
Betta eating snail / google images

All that really popped up was some cute videos of bettas flaring at snails and a thread where someone had the opposite problem - they were worried the SNAIL would eat the BETTA? 

What did we all learn from this encounter?

Snails shells aren't always enough protection. 
AND
Suey is not cut out for tank mates. Suey isn't actually even cut out for plants in his tank, seeing as he keeps flaring at them. But I guess since the plants don't attack him, he figures they are not much of a threat.
ALSO
Bettas can indeed, kill snails. And if they nibble at them, they don't die.

Out of all our bettas, he is currently the 2nd most aggressive and doesn't seem particularly people friendly (except to my LG - that's his human!).

The rest of the pictures is how Suey looks today (grumpy face and all!!!) and how his 4g tank looks. Look at the regrowth on his fins!
The tank sits in my LG's room and she loves feeding him - he breaks the surface to snatch the pellets off her finger! He's a huge fan of brine shrimp but less keen on bloodworms. 

Up next - how Xena ended up in our home.

SPOILER ALERT: Xena, my short finned female, is actually a VT male :shock:


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

*Xena, my warrior princess.*

Xena came home at the same time as Suey. We were totally unprepared for two fish - I had one tank "cycling" (not that I had any idea what that meant) in preparation for ONE fish.

I couldn't stop looking at Xena in the LFS. Kept in a breeders cage inside a larger tank, he kept flaring at any other fish that got within close proximity to him, all the while eyeing me out as I was shoving my face up against the glass. I asked the salesperson why his fins were shorter and scragglier than the others - I was told (I kid you not) that he is a SHE and that all the females have short fins like that. He did say that she was in a fight too though. My heart broke for "her"! 

He (Xena, not the salesperson) must have decided he liked me, because he put on quite a dance for me, darting up against the glass and then darting away when I put my finger up. I squealed (not unlike a piglet, tbh, everyone in the LFS stopped what they were doing and looked in our general direction) and declared to my husband that this was THE ONE. My precocious LG (no idea where she got that gene from :roll insisted that she had found her own THE ONE. 

It was a mexican standoff.

As I was about to threaten the kidlet with no weekend treats, thankfully the salesguy stepped in and convinced my poor husband to get another tank (ITS ON SPECIAL) with a heater and filter. Husband took one look at my wild eyes and decided that this would be the best solution.

The kidlet and I both walked out of the LFS, carefully carrying our precious cargo. The whole way home, we excitedly discussed names for our fish. My LG chose her name (Suey) almost immediately. I couldn't think of a name at all for my dancing girl with short fins. 
We got home, acclimated Suey to his already ready tank and set up Xena's tank. Sparsely, mind you. With a strong flow filter (it was ON SPECIAL).

After reading up a bit, and realising that female bettas fins look nothing like Xena's torn fins, I gathered that I needed some sort of medication. In the next couple of days, I bought some AQ salt and some Stress Guard (as well as a slow flow filter) and started treating Xena immediately.

Showing Xena off to my brother, he wondered out loud that if Xena is in such a bad state, he would hate to see the other fish. We all turned, in silence, to stare at Xena. He hovered in the middle of the water, staring us down. I could just imagine him saying "you should see the other fish".
Thus, the name Xena - Warrior Princess - came about.

A week later, we briefly battled ick. How Suey didn't get it, I don't know because I had NO CLUE on using different equipment for different tanks etc. I just cranked up the heat a bit, threw in some AQ salt for a week and viola, problem solved. For now.

I posted a progress thread about how well Xena was healing and lo and behold, the knowledgeable members of this forum pointed out how Xena, my warrior girl, is a BOY. There were some awesome name change suggestions (thanks, Witchipoo!) but after a couple of days of trying to call Xena, Xavi, it just didn't work. So, Xena stayed Xena. You can see in the pictures how well Xena has healed up (and is still healing!) His tank is cycled but he is still on 2x weekly water changes with stress guard, to promote his healing. 

He sleeps in our room and follows our every move. He still dances at the glass for me and loves his flaring exercises (although he nearly blew a gill when Triton was moved in next door to him - more on that later) and his bubble nests are impressive. A picture of his tank is included - not nearly as scaped as I'd like it to be but hey, I am a beginner at this and the fish comes first - pretty tank later ;-)

He is still my warrior and by far my favourite - shhh, don't tell the others!


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

ashleynicol3 said:


> Definitely a great write-up (as LittleMan said). Following!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah thanks


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm really battling with algae on the glass of Xena's tank. I can't seem to get it off. I've tried ewiping it off with my fingers and with one of the magnetic glass cleaner devices. I think I'm leaving the light on for far too long. His tank is the first one whose light gets switched on and the last to be switched off as he's practically next to my bed. I'm going to have to be more vigilant in keeping tabs on the light. Or get a timer.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Aw! Poor Xena! I wonder what happened to him.... :/ I hate when I see fish with obvious injuries or torn fins like that because you know they didnt do it to themselves. I've taken in a couple rescues with serious fin damage, fin rot, etc and I love seeing other's success stories too!


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> Aw! Poor Xena! I wonder what happened to him.... :/ I hate when I see fish with obvious injuries or torn fins like that because you know they didnt do it to themselves. I've taken in a couple rescues with serious fin damage, fin rot, etc and I love seeing other's success stories too!


In retrospect, I cannot believe how severely his fins had been torn off. But his recovery has been awesome - isn't it such a great feeling?! :-D


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

We're busy renovating and today they put ceilings up in our kitchen. The smell of paint etc is so intense - I am hoping that it doesn't affect the bettas  They are behind closed doors and have lids on all tanks, so it should diminish the smell a bit.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

*Hi, I'm Turk.*

I keep wondering how Turk ended up in our home. When I tell you that it feels like I just woke up one day and BAM! There he was, well, I wouldn't exactly be lying. My honest to goodness first memory of him is my husband complaining that he has to buy more plugs and adapters for all the tank paraphernalia (and this was only the third tank - oi vey!)

Indeed, the husband bought more adapters. I bought another fish and a tank. I set him up next to Xena's tank and never, not once, did they flare at each other. 

Turk (so named to shorten his colour - turquoise) is by far my most beautiful betta. He is also the one with the sweetest temperament. He hardly EVER flares and rubs up against our fingers when we hand feed him.

It's really calming watching him; whilst I am enjoying the shorter finned bettas, I do so love watching his elegant dance through the water.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

I took a spare 10gallon tank in today to be divided. I looked at craft mesh (which, by the way, seems to be impossible to get here by me) with dividers and suction cups. I am super paranoid about one of the fish getting through though and couple that with me having no confidence in my divider building skills, I don't want to learn a lesson the hard way at one of my fishes expense.

So, I headed to our local glass guy (he's great). Him and I sat and discussed the various options and a way to drill holes in the divider without compromising the integrity of the glass within the water.

We've come up with 12x 6mm holes, four rows of three. He uses a silicon glue / sealant that apparently has no mold inhibitor?? (aquarium safe I believe).

Theoretically, the tank will have two dividers with holes in - the middle section for safety and for the heater and filter.

I am excited to get it back on Monday  I've had a tough run with some of my sweet things and I think having one larger tank with a divider will help.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Also, my 30g has a white, web like substance growing on one of the plants. I'm pissed because I bought two of these plants (I don't know what they are called, but green long broad leaves, very bushy) and the first one in Gandalf's tank ended up putting this web stuff all over the surface of the water. I had to do a 100% water change AND throw the damn plant away. The other one was already in the 30g and I've been watching it. It's been fine and then all of a sudden two days ago, I noticed the growth. I cut down on light time but think my other plants will suffer. I gave it a salt rinse in QT before they went in the tank but because it has only been those two plants, I think that's the cause of it? I am pretty good with leftover food etc but might not be catching all of it in the 30g.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

My LG just informed me very matter of factly that Cola is not allowed anymore food until she poops :lol::lol::lol:
(Cola is a glutton and I forgot to remove her from the tank tonight when I fed the tetras)


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I love Xena's story. I'm following.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

I am excited for today! The local glass guy should be calling me to collect my tank with the dividers in  we spoke on Friday and he had ordered aquarium glue specifically for the tank - also, he is going to be using frosted glass so that the fish cannot see each other. I got all the accessories this weekend (heater, filter etc). 

Xena's tank has been overrun with brown algae and I read somewhere that it will eventually disappear, but I couldn't take it anymore and I wiped it off the inside of the glass yesterday when I did the water change. Xena loves water change day - he thinks that the vacuum is his nemesis and totally attacks the whole thing. I have to be so careful because he likes to get up close and personal with the whole thing - he is fearless. Add "accidentally sucking up my fish " to the list of things I am paranoid about.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

I only got the tank back today - there was a SLIGHT misunderstanding. Also, I learnt that suction cup things don't stick to frosted glass #themoreyouknow :dunno:


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Welp. The holes in the dividers are large enough for a juvenile to slip through. Guess who just about wet their pants. Here's a hint - it was me.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Could you put a piece of cheesecloth or something in the holes? Maybe a tiny piece of sponge?


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

moodynarwhal said:


> Could you put a piece of cheesecloth or something in the holes? Maybe a tiny piece of sponge?


I'll have to see what works - I'm not too worried - I moved the juvenile to an empty cycled tank. I'll just do some shifting this week. The sponge is a good idea. Maybe if I just cut some up for now.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Right, so there's a whole chunk of the story missing.

As of now, I am sitting with 7 boys and 2 girls and 1 im-not-quite-sure-yet. I pretty much have 9 tanks (various sizes), have just come out of a failed sorority (boy, that's not going to be a fun story) and I'm on the brink of a failed marriage if I bring home anymore fish lol (that was a nervous lol. I mean, I don't think he means it but you just never know.)

Up next is Triton. 

Triton actually belongs to my partner. We were in our LFS buying brine shrimp and my partner started shouting that he had found his one (I was right next to him, mind you. The shouting bit was unnecessary. But he did it to make fun of me for the fuss I caused when I found Xena).
In any case, he stated it as a bit of a joke. Then started really looking at this betta. Then decided that he really HAD found his one. Triton was flaring every time we even got close to his glass. He looked like a dragon and admittedly, I was impressed. I had never seen a beard quite as full as his.
Of course, my response was WHERE. Where were we going to put this guy. We had an empty 30g sitting at home and my partner was quick to point this out.
I ummed. I awwed. He sulked. He didn't mince his words when he said that I had all the fish (like, what?!)
So I gave in. Of course I did. I didn't actually really put up a fight you know.
I'm not 100% sure what colouration he is but I am pretty darn sure he is piebald - he has gorgeous gold flecked scales on his head and then he fades into a pastel lavender with a type of red wash. We bought him when he was already getting some finnage back (he had a huge U shaped chunk out - no doubt biting).
Active, spunky and flare happy (even his food gets the flare treatment from him), I have to keep an eye on his fins as he is getting a pinhole - I suspect from too much flaring.

So, here's Triton. In all his betta glory.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

So one of my anubias literally MELTED. Not the leaves, but the rhizome. I was cleaning the one tank and BAM - the leaves started floating up of their own accord (they were under a piece of driftwood). The leaves still look good but the rhizome is gone. I don't understand. It's the only tank without a filter and the light stopped working a week ago - I moved the fish to the divided tank and have been fishless cycling the empty tank. I just don't get it.

I do give flourish and excel once a week. But my other anubias are fine :hmm:


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Triton is an amazing beauty!! He is marriage insurance as well because now he is hooked.

There is an anubias disease.......and it is contagious to other anubias.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> Triton is an amazing beauty!! He is marriage insurance as well because now he is hooked.
> 
> There is an anubias disease.......and it is contagious to other anubias.


Marriage insurance - I like that!

Thanks so much - I read up on that and removed the floating anubias leaves from the tank. Learning something new everyday!


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

I felt so sorry for Xena yesterday - it was WC day and I partially dismantled his bubble nest. All that hard work!


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

So, the juvenile that slipped through the holes of the divider - I have been looking at him/her as I was worried about what looked like missing scales (I think he/she is just marbling). I couldn't understand what looked so odd about him/her - then I realised - he/she DOESNT HAVE VENTRAL FINS. At all. It's the strangest thing. I googled a bit and saw that it is generally from a bacteria found in microworms when they are fry. Now I'm wondering how much it will affect he/she as an older fish??


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Renovations keeping me busy. I might actually have a functional kitchen by the end of May. Hallelujah. Thank goodness all my tanks have lids - the lids are covered in dust, even weekly cleans don't help. The fish are no worse for wear.
Gave bloodworms last night - TinTin was disgusted and mystery fish (with no ventrals) gobbled them down like it was no ones business. This was the first time Suey actually ate them - he normally spits them out and swims away.
Hoping I have some time today to share Gandalf's story. He sits next to me in my study and I'm watching him as I type this - his sweet face makes my heart happy and I think he has overtaken Xena's spot of "the Favourite" (shhh don't tell Xena)(Sorry Xena)


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

What a weekend. I was hoping to have our kitchen finished. As of now, we have 6 cupboards, a counter and three plugs working.They accidentally broke the stove so I need to go and take that in today to have it repaired. Who knows how long that will take. I am hoping that by this weekend, we will at least have the plumbing done so that the sink can finally be installed. 
On the flip side, the lounge should be done by Wednesday so that I can move the couches out of the dining room and into the lounge. It's all so topsy turvy.

In fishy news - yesterday was WC day. It felt so rushed and I took some time this morning to inspect my tanks properly because I feel like it didn't happen yesterday.

My poor little he/she died - I did a WC in my 30gal and TinTin is in the breeding net; little VT (he/she) somehow got caught inbetween the breeding net and the glass and died. I caught it as soon as I got back (2 hours later) but it was too late already. I was distraught.
That meant though, that TinTin could come out of the breeding net but I didn't want him with the tetras as I would eventually like to add more fish to the community tank and TinTin is a little bit aggressive for that. So Turk came out of Cola's old tank and into the 30g (I hope this resolved his tailbiting issues) and TinTin became Suey's new neighbour (not that Suey gives two hoots about anything around him unless it involves food). Turk is super chilled and doesn't mind tank mates. He seems to be enjoying the space.
One of the plants in Xena's tank has fallen apart. Like... not rotted or melted, but just fallen apart. Leaves all over the damn show like its an autumn festival. It's the weirdest thing. The leaves are still firm and all. I'm not sure what it was but it was a bushy, established plant with longer narrow leaves. I am thinking of taking the other plants out of there and washing them. Or getting him some new plants or take cuttings from some of the other tanks. Maybe it's something in the water? Currently in Xena's tank is some watersprite, moneywort and an anubia (smallish with a narrow leaf). The watersprite is looking a bit sad but the rest fine. 
Speaking of plants; when we got Pikachu (a mother's day gift from the husband to me) a piece of either pellia or subwassertang came with in the bag - I'm still trying to figure out which one it is. I'm keen to see how much I can propagate it as I quite like it's colouring.
Cola's colouring faded a bit last night after the WC - she seemed to go from her bronze and red to brown and orange. Her colour changed back though within about an hour. Keeping an eye on her.
I'll need to go and get more brine shrimp tomorrow - I didn't get a chance to go last week and the fish were not impressed to only receive pellets and bloodworms last week. I seriously need to one day look into cultivating my own brine shrimp.
Maybe today I will be able to journal about my Gandalf. Let today just be calm please.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

So interesting observation today at feeding time- a couple of my fish are slightly bloated. I feel like their tummies aren't working as well as normal because they haven't had brine shrimp in a week. I'm getting b.s. tomorrow so I'll see how their tummies look on Wednesday.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

My Gandalf.

My special needs boy.

Wandering aimlessly around our LPS the one day, I was admiring the rope fish (by admiring, I mean I was getting creeped out) and right next to their tank was a row of bettas.
I normally try not to support this LPS in our area as they keep their bettas in those little plastic jars, which I loathe. Our other LPS keeps their bettas in warm, filtered dividers so I choose to normally buy from there.

Of course though, I couldn't resist peeking at the fish. Mostly crowntails with one or two veil tails, I had nearly stopped looking by the time I reached the end of the row.

About to turn back, I glanced into the last plastic container. I did a double take (you'll see what I did there) and looked again. A beautiful cellophane doubletail, barely visible and curled in the bottom of his container. I gently picked up his jar and brought him up to eye level. He shrank back a bit and eyed me warily as I studied him. The longer I held his jar, the stiller he became. At on stage I thought he was like a statue. Then I realised that he was pressing up against the jar to feel the warmth from my hand. This sold me - he was mine. I was his. It was never meant to be any other way.

I took him home that day, in his little plastic container. He never once flared, never once got upset at the rocking motion o the car.

Getting home, I warmed up his water and prepared his tank. I acclimated him and the let him in. I pretty much didn't see him for a week after that - he was so shy in the beginning! Cola is now next door to him and he tries to impress her but she is having none of it - she only stripes for Turk!

He has been my best impulse buy yet. The husband, at this point, put his foot down (in quicksand) and said NO MORE FISH. How'd that one work out babe? :lol:

Gandalf has a somewhat crooked spine. This means that I have to closely monitor his food intake as he will be more prone to sbd, especially with that DT of his. He sits in a 4gal next to me in my office and keeps me entertained for ages, especially with that mouth of his - he looks like he has a moustache and it cracks me up every time!! He is coming out of his shell and will swim up to the glass to greet me.

My beautiful DT cellophane. There is something ethereal about him. He has entrenched himself firmly in our hearts.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

I've been dreaming about bettas - twice in the last week. First time I dreamt my sister called me to say she got two bettas. The second time (last night) I dreamt I saw a gorgeous yellow/blue/green half moon. I had to have it. Anyone else dream about bettas?

I'm fasting Cola as she seems quite large and has been for the past week; not sure if she is fat or eggy. I still see poop at the bottom of her tank so I'm not sure.

The sound of the 30g (filter) is driving me crazy in the study. It's not a bad idea to have it finally moved to the lounge. Turk is in there now with 3 neon tetras (man, do I regret the tetra experience). I've been looking at glass catfish to add and maybe some cories. Will need to do more research first.


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

Let me just say that I love your writing style, it's so refreshing & charming

I also love Xena, poor thing had some really bad fin damage done to him, his tank is really amazing by the way, looks really cool

What camera do you use? the pictures are amazing quality


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Amberjp said:


> Let me just say that I love your writing style, it's so refreshing & charming
> 
> I also love Xena, poor thing had some really bad fin damage done to him, his tank is really amazing by the way, looks really cool
> 
> What camera do you use? the pictures are amazing quality


Ah thanks so much!
I'll update a bit later with some pictures of Xena - the growth progress seems to have stabilized (read: slowed down) but he is still looking like a real fish :grin2:

Thank you  I use a canon 6D and a canon 700D interchangeably. Lenses used are generally my 100mm or 50mm


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Also, I saw blind cave tetras for the first time yesterday. They're really incredible!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I always have dreams about Bettas, usually nightmares where some ignorant family member puts another Betta in with the real ones. I'm always relieved when I wake up.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

moodynarwhal said:


> I always have dreams about Bettas, usually nightmares where some ignorant family member puts another Betta in with the real ones. I'm always relieved when I wake up.


It's the weirdest thing, isn't it?!


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Loki (he's the ginger kitty in my profile pic) woke me up this morning at 5am by biting on my fingers. BITING. 

Today is going to be a long day. I need to go and order the last (hopefully) stuff for the kitchen - the bic for the oven, the kitchen taps, the switches. I might even have a complete kitchen by next week! Hubby asked me what the first thing I'm going to cook in the oven is. My answer was EVERYTHING lol. We haven't had a functional kitchen for 7 months and man, do I miss my own cooking. Fyi, that yum or tuck game on this forum is THE WORST thread to read through at this stage of my life. 

I promised updated pics of Xena. I tried to get a good shot on my phone but he thinks he's flash Gordon now with all his fancy finnage, so this is the best I could get.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Gandalf is amazing!! 

When did you start your betta addiction?

4 months ago, I only had a cat. Now I have 16 fish and 3 bettas (4 if you count the one in heaven) and 4 tanks... Aiya... Your journal title is something I say a lot when I stand in the middle of my living room and stare at all the tanks while I imagine how many MORE tanks I can get away with before my mom absolutely butchers me for the fish to eat!


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

mingking said:


> Gandalf is amazing!!
> 
> When did you start your betta addiction?
> 
> 4 months ago, I only had a cat. Now I have 16 fish and 3 bettas (4 if you count the one in heaven) and 4 tanks... Aiya... Your journal title is something I say a lot when I stand in the middle of my living room and stare at all the tanks while I imagine how many MORE tanks I can get away with before my mom absolutely butchers me for the fish to eat!


I heard that :lol:

We got Xena and Suey... around Feb/March?

So roughly 3 months. Also, we had not one fish. Now we have "TOO MANY" (you can totally imagine me rolling my eyes and saying that in my husband's voice).


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

So I walked into the study now and Omen's water level had gone down to half (Omen is my brothers Black Orchid PK). I just did a WC on Sunday, so naturally I panicked and thought there was a leak. Checked, and there was very little water around the tank and on the floor. What the actual Fred.

Ran more water to age before I fill up tank again - needed to check that the heater didn't burn out. Then I cut the pantyhose off the filter (it has one of those horrendous built in filters that drip into the water - I baffled it). I also saw the bottom half of the filter had been knocked off. HOW WAS OMEN NOT SUCKED IN AND KILLED. Oh yeh, because he's the Chuck Norris of fish; the filter was scared of him. True story.

In any case. I have removed the baffler, switched the filter off and added more water. I'll keep an eye on it throughout the morning. If there is no water loss, I'll switch the filter back on and take it from there.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Good news! Omens water level stayed. I haven't switched the filter back on yet- he actually built a bubble nest with it off. It's going back on first thing tomorrow though. I might try baffling the outflow with a sock this time.

I realised I have a serious ramshorn snail infestation. Yikes.

Also, this happened today. Sigh. I don't know if he'll make it through the night but my daughter insisted and told the lfs employee that it has swim bladder and will die without us. We got it for free. Not that I wanted it. But how could I say no?

He's currently in a heated, unfiltered 2.5gal with some driftwood and wisteria. I think we'll see if he lives before we name him >.<

Also, I have flu. The achey body, sore throat and stuffy head kind. I was okay when I woke up and it just got worse throughout the day.

Oh! Good news! The stove and kitchen island will be installed on Friday. I am so excited!!


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm wondering what your husband will say. Haha!!! 

But how awesome is your daughter! Hope the little guy makes it


----------



## MissLibby (Jul 8, 2015)

Love your new fish! Rescues are absolutely the best. I would keep an eye on him and add some aquarium salt to his water if he develops fin rot or breathing issues. The grey color should go away soon if he becomes healthier. Hope you get better soon! The flu's the worst.


----------



## MissLibby (Jul 8, 2015)

By the way, your journal is really great


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

mingking said:


> I'm wondering what your husband will say. Haha!!!
> 
> But how awesome is your daughter! Hope the little guy makes it


I convinced him that the fish is dying and we are just making it comfortable. Except that the fish is still alive. And he is slowly starting to unclamp. And he ate today. Sooo he might just make it! If he does, I'm just going to pretend it never happened and maybe my husband will forget about it lol.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

:nerd:


MissLibby said:


> Love your new fish! Rescues are absolutely the best. I would keep an eye on him and add some aquarium salt to his water if he develops fin rot or breathing issues. The grey color should go away soon if he becomes healthier. Hope you get better soon! The flu's the worst.


Thanks! I added some stress guard so I hope that's all he needs right now. He must be a double tail but it looks like his top fin is kind of melted together??


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Today was a lost cause on all fronts.
I spent virtually the entire day in bed with this horrendous flu. The cats loved it though - I had at least 5 cats snuggling up to me at any one time today.
I got up briefly to check on the rescue boy and let the dogs out. Then it was KO for me for the rest of the day.
Popped some pills this evening and felt a bit better after a cuppa tea. Fed all the fish and noticed that TinTin struggles to eat live brine shrimp. It's like he can't open his jaw properly to eat them. He catches them and has to kind of chew on them a bit first. But he's fine with pellets.
I'll see how he does with blood worms later this week.
Turk's fins are looking a bit ragged on the edges. I don't know if its the darn Tetras being nippy. I asked our lfs a couple of weeks ago if I could bring the Tetras back. They said no. If I had a nano tank, I would put those Tetras in there.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

What kind of tetras do you have? 

And lol @ you and your husband. I was talking to my dad about our glass table and asked him if he thinks it can support a 5G tank. And he looked at me and said, "This is my house. What are you doing??? NO MORE!"

There's a tank there now SOOO.. haha!

Sending good vibes to you to feel better!


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

mingking said:


> What kind of tetras do you have?
> 
> And lol @ you and your husband. I was talking to my dad about our glass table and asked him if he thinks it can support a 5G tank. And he looked at me and said, "This is my house. What are you doing??? NO MORE!"
> 
> ...


My husband is a softy really  he'll turn a blind eye like he always does 

How many tanks do you have again? Lol @ getting a tank there anyway!


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

SimplyXt said:


> My husband is a softy really  he'll turn a blind eye like he always does
> 
> How many tanks do you have again? Lol @ getting a tank there anyway!


It's like, if you can't stop 'em... join 'em! Caught my dad looking at my baby guppies the other day. 

I have 4 right now and awaiting the 5th one but it's just going to replace the 4th tank. I also have the bucket with the baby guppies if that counts as a tank.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Sorry missed your first Q! It's neon Tetras. I've grown to dislike them intensely.

How do you heat a bucket?!


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

This is my bed right now. You can see 4 of the cats in the picture. There's another 2 at the bottom.


----------



## MissLibby (Jul 8, 2015)

SimplyXt said:


> :nerd:
> 
> Thanks! I added some stress guard so I hope that's all he needs right now. He must be a double tail but it looks like his top fin is kind of melted together??


Yeah, abused fish can sometimes develop deformities like that, unless it inhibits movement it should be fine - both of my rescue fish have that issue.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Ooh neons. From my knowledge, they're not known to nip and would rather run and hide from danger. But then again, every fish is different and maybe you have some spunky ones! 

I put a submergible heater in the bucket and it's just like any ol' tank, minus the clear glass to view the fish. No problems so far and I think it's been about 3 weeks with them in a bucket with a makeshift sponge filter? They were a surprise but I only found 5 of them anyway. 

Aw kitties!!!!


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

MissLibby said:


> Yeah, abused fish can sometimes develop deformities like that, unless it inhibits movement it should be fine - both of my rescue fish have that issue.


Does the fin ever 'come right' again?


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

mingking said:


> Ooh neons. From my knowledge, they're not known to nip and would rather run and hide from danger. But then again, every fish is different and maybe you have some spunky ones!
> 
> I put a submergible heater in the bucket and it's just like any ol' tank, minus the clear glass to view the fish. No problems so far and I think it's been about 3 weeks with them in a bucket with a makeshift sponge filter? They were a surprise but I only found 5 of them anyway.
> 
> Aw kitties!!!!


My n eons are extremely nippy amongst each other and they are highly sensitive fish. If I had to go Tetras again, I would go cardinal. But I think I'll just avoid tetras from here on out. 
When I redo my 30g, I'm thinking of adding some glass catfish with some cories and my super delta Turk.


----------



## MissLibby (Jul 8, 2015)

SimplyXt said:


> Does the fin ever 'come right' again?


Unfortunately, the fin generally stays like that. Thankfully it usually doesn't affect anything but looks.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Feeling better today, but only marginally. My eyeballs feel like they are too big for my sockets. Even blinking hurts.

Checked on new guy now. He is still clamped and very lethargic, but does eat. He lays on his side a lot - on the plants and the wood. None of my other tanks are unfiltered - his is the first. Will I have to do a 50% WC every couple of days? I did put prime in this morning. I realised his heater is working sporadically. I have taken it out for now - I will have to go and get a new one this afternoon (and boo, that was my spare  )
Also, the driftwood has turned the water brown. Not the worst thing in the world. Maybe the tannins will promote his healing too. Need to get that heater ASAP!
Pikachu gave me such a fright this morning. I switched on his light and he was motionless between the thermometer and the glass. I thought he was dead. Cue panic attack which induced a bout of coughing and water eyes and a little bit (okay, a lot) of wailing. Turns out, that's how Pikachu sleeps.

My brother broke my washing machine. Could this week get any worse. I know it's just a small thing, but all these small things add up and turn into big things. 

Send good healing vibes my way today - for me and the noob!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I hope you both feel better and get your kitchen and washing machine fixed!


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

moodynarwhal said:


> I hope you both feel better and get your kitchen and washing machine fixed!


Fish is doing better than I am ha. I'm sick AF. 

Washing machine was fixed late yesterday - it was just the handle or something like that. Yay!

Kitchen countertop with stove coming in at 2pm today. I can't wait. Hubby took the day off to be here to oversee it.

He took a look at the noob fish this morning. Looked at me. Says to me, "he's a bit too thin. Are you sure you're feeding him enough?"
I hid my smile. He's hooked.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Just take a minute to thank science or the powers that be for nose spray.


----------

